# strg + alt + B funktioniert nicht [IntelliJ]



## dvdlly (29. Nov 2022)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Projekt mit standard IntelliJ Struktur:

src
    -main
     --   java
     ---       examples
     ---       org
     --   resources
...

Allerdings funktioniert u.a. die Funktion "springe zu Implementierung" strg + alt + B nicht. Laut google muss man dafür nur das src directory per rechtsclick als root markieren. Aber wenn ich das mache, findet der Compiler fast keine Klasse mehr die importiert wurde ("cannot resolve symbol ..."). Kann jemand erklären woran das liegt oder wie das behoben werden kann? Danke!


----------



## KonradN (29. Nov 2022)

dvdlly hat gesagt.:


> Laut google muss man dafür nur das src directory per rechtsclick als root markieren.


Also das "Source root" ist nicht das src Verzeichnis. Das ist das java Verzeichnis in src/main/.

Aber darüber hinaus ist kaum etwas zu sagen. Was für ein Projekt hast Du? Wo genau wird was nicht gefunden? Gibt es Übersetzungsfehler?


----------



## dvdlly (30. Nov 2022)

Es ist ein clone von https://github.com/jonathanbader/WorkflowSim-1.0
Ich habe jetzt src/main/ als root directory markiert, allerdings kommt der gleiche Fehler. In jeder Klasse wird jeder import aus einem anderen package nicht gefunden.


----------



## KonradN (30. Nov 2022)

dvdlly hat gesagt.:


> Es ist ein clone von https://github.com/jonathanbader/WorkflowSim-1.0





dvdlly hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe jetzt src/main/ als root directory markiert,



Wo ist da ein src/main? Wenn Du eine Verzeichnisstruktur hast, wie sie bei Maven und Gradle üblich ist, dann wäre das Verzeichnis src/main/java das Verzeichnis, welches die Java Sourcen enthält.

Auf der GitHub Seite ist ja angegeben, dass das Verzeichnis sources das entsprechende root Verzeichnis ist.

Und Dann musst Du auch die ganzen Libraries einbinden in IntelliJ. Wenn Du Dich mit Java oder IntelliJ noch gar nicht auskennst, dann wäre es ggf. besser, wenn Du der Dokumentation folgst. Und da sehe ich Beschreibungen für Eclipse und NetBeans. Ob man diesen so einfach folgen kann, kann ich aber nicht sagen. Zumal ja in der Readme deutlich gesagt wurde:


> NOTE: WorkflowSim IS NO LONGER MAINTAINED.​


Daher ist die Frage, in wie weit das noch ein guter Ansatz für den Einstieg ist.


----------



## dvdlly (30. Nov 2022)

Sorry, falsches repo verlinkt, es ist das hier: https://github.com/CRC-FONDA/WorkSim-PredError.git
Ja das Framework wird nicht weiter unterstützt, allerdings sind mir keine alternativen bekannt.


----------



## KonradN (30. Nov 2022)

Ok, das ist ein Maven Projekt. Da musst Du in IntelliJ gar nichts einstellen - IntelliJ macht das alles automatisch (Aber natürlich kann ein Benutzer da dann Schindluder treiben, so dass dann nichts mehr geht!).

Also mein Tipp:

In IntelliJ das Projekt schließen.
Dann im Windows Explorer oder auf der Kommandozeile das .idea Verzeichnis sowie vorhandene *.iml Dateien löschen
Das Projekt in IntelliJ neu öffnen - das Maven Projekt wird dann eingelesen und danach sollte es dann funktionieren.

Und dann ist auch src/main/java richtig markiert (erkennbar am blauen Ordnersymbol). Und dann einfach so Dinge nicht umstellen - dann sollte es auch dauerhaft funktionieren


----------



## dvdlly (1. Dez 2022)

Danke, es hat geklappt! (Sorry für die späte Antwort)


----------

